# Tavern Tales Chapter #1: The Forgotten Forge



## jasamcarl (Jul 20, 2004)

And so it began that one evening, the sky, apparently tired of being pricked by the lofty towers of the fair city of Sharn, decided to make it's presense all to well known. It started with one drop, then another, until a veritable invasion of water shards began to bombard the tips of the city's most ambitious buildings. From there they continue to descend to the balcanies and skybridges which provide the residents of the upper city with the convenience of travel that allows them to retain their grand view. The storm, not being the just sort, seeks also to bombard the poorer wretches who inhabit lower levels of the city....But let's forget about them for the moment; after all, who in their right mind would wish to harp upon the cramped, decidedly unfantastic depths of the city?

No out story begins in the upper city. A place usually joyous and majestic, but now simply sparten. One of the perks of living so high is the ability to see bad weather coming, and so the opulant manses are very much boarded up and silent. The locals are obviously inclined to take the beauty that surrounds them for granted...but not travelers. No, they can appreciate alteast the newness of it all even on a night like this, not allowing their curiousity to be so easily 'rained upon' as it were. And our heroes are very much travelers, four in number, but with histories more commensurate with groups many times that number. Some come from hundreds of miles, some thousands, and one is even technically a local, but they are all in spirit 'travelers'.

Travelers aren't often the social types, but the narrow pathways and skyskapes of the upper city tend to forge encounters regardless of the particpants attempts. And so it was with these four, who, from the same number of distinct directions converge on the same smallish garden...

The aformentioned local, Litlow SoggySocks, comes from the south. Amongst other notable traits, he is three feet tall and has pointy ears, consistent with his gnomishness; he also has vibrant blue eyes that scream "I'm cute!!!" He is the most normal (atleast by Sharn standards) as this group will get.

From the east comes a man of median height. He goes by the name of Roger Yerkes, and, given his average frame, you would be hardpressed to take special notice of him in this darkness...or even in the morning's light.

From the north a much grander figure emerges, rain drops bouncing off "his" most magnificant armor, which sparkles and glistens under the storm's attentions as well as that of the everburning torches. Now why would a man be wearing full plate armor in this peacful corner of the city and at this time of night? Oh, but this is Hammer and, with a name like that, you just know that he is one of 'those'.

Finally from the east comes yet another figure, whose pale white features would render the arcane illumination of the city almost irrelevant. Only taller than the gnome, she appears even weaker at first glance, almost sickly. She is the aptly names "Snow in Dusk" and she has traveled perhaps farther than any other, so making any assumptions about her abilities would be foolhardy..unless of course you are the storyteller ... 

Many who would watch this would wonder what would happen next....

_Proceed. _


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

As the rain steadily glistens over his Mythril plated body, Hammer silently looks up, the moon glistening down across him.  So this was the legendary Sharn, the city of Lights and Towers, home to some of the greatest Mages on Khorvaire.  It really is as impressive as they say.

Hammer then looks back down to the garden, the landscape, remembering that at one time, he might have been spilling blood in this very country.  But it wasn't always clear these days, the Warforged tried as hard as he could to forget the horrors of the last war.  The tall construct then clenches his fists and thinks, _"This is curious, I wonder why the Church has told me to come here?  I know it is a major city, where crime is abundent, but I'm sure there are much more despotic places..._


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 20, 2004)

Roger Yerkes detaches himself from the shadows, and moves towards the warforged, his unmistakeable appearance promising the possibility of a story. And stories sell...

"Hey there. What's a big fellow like you doing all armored up with nowhere to go?"

Roger waits for a response. _What can I spin this as? There's a story here somewhere._


----------



## shouit (Jul 20, 2004)

Litlow pulls tight his coat, sinching it up to keep the rain out.  "Tyrina is going to kill me being late for dinner...again," Litlow mutters to himself. "I will just have to tell  her that I was exploring."  

    Litlow looks up at the converging people to garden square.  Slightly surprised at the fact that anyone else is walking the streets during the rain.  "With the way my luck is going......I just hope no one notices me. " muttering to himself again. He continues to walk with his head towards the ground.  All the while sneaking a peak at the group and especially Hammer, whom he looks at with a slight reverence.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Roger Yerkes detaches himself from the shadows, and moves towards the warforged, his unmistakeable appearance promising the possibility of a story. And stories sell...
> 
> "Hey there. What's a big fellow like you doing all armored up with nowhere to go?"
> 
> Roger waits for a response. _What can I spin this as? There's a story here somewhere._




Hammer slowly looks at the man, his glare almost menacing as he stares coldly into the eyes of the questioner.  He continues his glare for a few more moments, and then his serenity comes back to him, overcoming his near meeting with annoyance.

*"I am here on behalf of the Silver Flame.  That is all my faith will allow me to say."*


----------



## Ashy (Jul 20, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk's mind reeled with the city that sprawled above her, below her, around her...in every direction there were buildings so grand and glorious the likes of which she did not think possible.  _Why here, Traveler - why here?_ she asked herself, speaking to the subtle, soft voice inside her head.

She had traveled many miles at the behest of that voice - those many miles had led her to this city: Sharn, the fabeled city of Towers.  She knew not why, yet here she found herself: standing in the pouring rain in a garden in a city that was as far removed from her home as anything she could have imagined.

Gawking at the monoliths of stone and light around her, Snow-in-Dusk accidentially bumped into the gnome.  The shifter let out a yelp that echoed within the tiny garden - a yelp followed by a brief spasm of coughing.  Finally catching her breath, Snow-in-Dusk stammered, her voice small and soft amid the massive stones.  "No harm meant to the sire, no harm...  Please pardon..."


----------



## shouit (Jul 20, 2004)

"My fault, my fault.  I be klutzy around the big peoples," Litlow says looking up into the lady's face.  Looking down to the ground shaking his head talking to himself, "Always klutzy Lit, Always klutzy.  Give big people an excuse."  

 Litlow straightens himself out and looks back into Snow's face, "Have a nice evening, ma'am.  I am terribly sorry.  I hope your journey isn't always filled with rain."  He continues walking.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 21, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk manages a smile, despite her bewilderment at her surroundings and the pouring rain, and replies.  "Nay, it is my fault - gawking at these massive trees of stone and iron; and I thought the trees in the Towering Wood were the largest thing ever I would lay eyes upon."  The shifter pauses for a moment, hesitating before she asks the inevitable question:

"Might you point out a local guide for a wayward pup like me?  I am afraid that I could spend many moons wandering in this place and never make it quite out again..."  The look in her eyes is almost pleading, but somehow, not helpless...


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 21, 2004)

Hammer said:
			
		

> *"I am here on behalf of the Silver Flame.  That is all my faith will allow me to say."*



"Really, eh? Interesting. On behalf of the silver flame? A warforged? Huh. So what is it? Are you here to seek out more helpless lycanthropes, to kill them? Or  is the Silver Flame finally trying to take over Sharn? You say that's all your faith will allow you to say, does that mean there's somebody else of your faith here watching you?"

Reg also takes note of the events between the shifter and the gnome. _Not a story there yet, but there might be soon..._


----------



## shouit (Jul 21, 2004)

Litlow stops quickly glances behind him towards the lady and sneaks a peek at the warforged as well. Scratches his head looking foward to where he was headed, "I am going to be late for dinner, anywho, should I help the lady? If I do, I might get into more trouble. But then again, Tyrina is always saying for me to do something. But.. the I might be in this rain more and catch a cold. Ahhh, well." 

Making an abrupt turn walks toward the lady addressing him all the while trying to look around her to glance at the warforge, "What are you looking for? An Inn to get yourself out of the rain? Are you a new student? Or are you looking for some place in particular? I might be able to help you, if it doesn't take long. Tyrina does worry, you know." Litlow shakes his head smiling, "Actually you wouldn't know, since you have never met her. What can I do for you this evening?" Litlow looks up and sneaks another look at the warforge, "Oh yeah, where are my manners, my name is Litlow. And you are?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 21, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> "Really, eh? Interesting. On behalf of the silver flame? A warforged? Huh. So what is it? Are you here to seek out more helpless lycanthropes, to kill them? Or  is the Silver Flame finally trying to take over Sharn? You say that's all your faith will allow you to say, does that mean there's somebody else of your faith here watching you?"
> [/i]




Hammer's menacing glares focuses even deeper on the reporter, his annoyance of the man's repeated questions growing and growing.  But Hammer shakes them off, knowing what anger leads to in the end.

_"Ignore him...don't think about him...the Church wants it's members calm, honest, just ignore him..."_, the Warforged keeps repeating in his mind.

Hammer looks away from him and closes his eyes as the rain flows down his Mythril Plated body.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 22, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> Litlow stops quickly glances behind him towards the lady and sneaks a peek at the warforged as well. Scratches his head looking foward to where he was headed, "I am going to be late for dinner, anywho, should I help the lady? If I do, I might get into more trouble. But then again, Tyrina is always saying for me to do something. But.. the I might be in this rain more and catch a cold. Ahhh, well."
> 
> Making an abrupt turn walks toward the lady addressing him all the while trying to look around her to glance at the warforge, "What are you looking for? An Inn to get yourself out of the rain? Are you a new student? Or are you looking for some place in particular? I might be able to help you, if it doesn't take long. Tyrina does worry, you know." Litlow shakes his head smiling, "Actually you wouldn't know, since you have never met her. What can I do for you this evening?" Litlow looks up and sneaks another look at the warforge, "Oh yeah, where are my manners, my name is Litlow. And you are?"




Snow-in-Dusk mentally listens as hard as she can for the soft voice inside her, but the Traveler is silent, as is often the case.  Her alabaster brow furrows for a moment and a slight look of worry crosses her features as she replies.  "Honestly, I know not what I seek, unless it be the sight of the sun setting over a new horizon each eve.  I only know that I am so very weary and have come a long way..."  She lets her words trail off into unspoken silence as she remembers her home.  The shifter reaches out her furry hand, palm open and smiles, trying hard not to let her pointed canines scare the gnome.  "I am called Snow-in-Dusk and I guess an inn would be the best for me.  Much thanks, sire."


----------



## shouit (Jul 22, 2004)

"The sire is unnecessary.  Name is Litlow as I mentioned before," casually looks at the warforged again as he extends his hand to Snow and shakes her hand very vigorously. Looking up he notices the glint of her fangs off the nearby street light, "Are those real fangs?  No offense but you are not going to bite me with them, are you? I hope not, for then I cannot show you where the nearest inn is.  I can get you to an inn really quick and you can get food there.  Don't bite anyone there, Nellie is a really nice halfling.  Hmmmmm... the closes inn, why that would be Nellie's Inn and Kitchen.  Good food, very good food." Litlow eye's gloss over a bit and looks down, "Lamb chops. Boy, am I hungry.  I will take her to the Inn and then hurry home. With any luck I won't be bit.  Tyrina would be very upset if that happened.  Oh well, time for a small adventure."  He jumps up a bit and claps his hands together.  "Let's go!" he explains loadly so that everyone in the garden can hear.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 22, 2004)

Upon hearing the loud outburst, Hammer turns around and sees the short little man, with someone next to him.  The shadows were tightly trapping her out of Hammer's view, but he knew there was something there.  Something dangerous...

Ignoring the annoying reporter, Hammer turns his body towards the gnome and slowly walks over to him, the moon shining off his Mythril plating as he clanks through the wet garden.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 23, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Upon hearing the loud outburst, Hammer turns around and sees the short little man, with someone next to him.  The shadows were tightly trapping her out of Hammer's view, but he knew there was something there.  Something dangerous...
> 
> Ignoring the annoying reporter, Hammer turns his body towards the gnome and slowly walks over to him, the moon shining off his Mythril plating as he clanks through the wet garden.




ooc: I'll give you one more day to get 'aquainted' before I step in.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 23, 2004)

OOC: When you say get aquainted, are you referring to the PC's getting to know each other, or are you noting something wrong with the way I am playing my Warforged.  Just asking, since you quoted my post.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 23, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Ignoring the annoying reporter, Hammer turns his body towards the gnome and slowly walks over to him, the moon shining off his Mythril plating as he clanks through the wet garden.



Roger follows the Warforged:

"Hey, wait a minute, you didn't answer my questions! At least tellm your name."


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> "The sire is unnecessary.  Name is Litlow as I mentioned before," casually looks at the warforged again as he extends his hand to Snow and shakes her hand very vigorously. Looking up he notices the glint of her fangs off the nearby street light, "Are those real fangs?  No offense but you are not going to bite me with them, are you? I hope not, for then I cannot show you where the nearest inn is.  I can get you to an inn really quick and you can get food there.  Don't bite anyone there, Nellie is a really nice halfling.  Hmmmmm... the closes inn, why that would be Nellie's Inn and Kitchen.  Good food, very good food." Litlow eye's gloss over a bit and looks down, "Lamb chops. Boy, am I hungry.  I will take her to the Inn and then hurry home. With any luck I won't be bit.  Tyrina would be very upset if that happened.  Oh well, time for a small adventure."  He jumps up a bit and claps his hands together.  "Let's go!" he explains loadly so that everyone in the garden can hear.




Snow-in-Dusk's smile vanishes instantly from her lips but remains in her pale eyes, "No Litlow, I would never bite you.  Only prey is bitten and you seem not like prey."  The slight shifter licks her chops hungrily.  "Mmmmm, lamb chops - sounds _wonderous_.  I am ready when you are, Litlow."

It is only then that the normally sharp-eared shifter hears the heavy clanking of metal feet upon the cobbles, and her hackles raise - a low growl begins deep in her chest and rambles up her throat like a pack of starving dogs closing in on the kill.  She looks up from the gnome's face and sees a massive metal monstrosity headed their way...

(OOC: Is the symbol of the Silver Flame visible on Hammer's body?  If so, Snow's reaction is going to be drastically different to the warforged...)


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 23, 2004)

As he slowly walks through the garden, his eyes glare upon the shadowy figure, his symbol of the Silver Flame embedded upon his chest almost glowing in the moonlight.  But there is something different about this Warforged than most others, a look of kindness, a willingness to help.

As he reaches his destination, he softly nods to the mysterious female and softly speaks, *"Hello miss.  I am Hammer, how are you doing tonight?"*


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk's eyes widen as the warforged steps fully into view and the symbol of the Silver Flame is clearly seen emblazoned upon its mithril-laden body.  While she has never personally seen one, well known to her are the tales of the horrific persecution of her own pack and kind at the hands of the faithful of the Silver Flame. Backing slowly away from the warforged, the shifter holds her hands before her, palms outward, as if to shield herself from contact with this thing.

"F-f-f-fine be I, so long as you leave me b-b-b-e..." she stammers, trying to sound brave and fierce, but failing miserably.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 23, 2004)

A bit confused at first, as the woman speaks he sees her fangs, and then fully understands.  Hammer softly laughs and then speaks, *"Please miss, I may be a member of the Silver Flame, but I can assure you I do not hunt Lycanthropes.  You need not be alarmed, I am simply here to guard the people of Sharn from evil men."*


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk narrows her colorless eyes at the warforged, almost as if she was looking for some outward sign of its confusing and beguiling lies (such as a forked tongue, perhaps); nevertheless she continues to slowly move away from the mechanical creature.

"I have heard of many foul things that were oft' done in the name of 'protecting others from evil men'; oft' times, those who spoke these words were no better than evil themselves.  Forgive me you will if I doubt words spoken in the name of the Flame."

The shifter's words begin as a barely heard and harshly spoken whisper, but they quickly build until she is nearly yelling at the end.  Her fear and trepidation is now gone, and her eyes, once wide with fear and surprise are now wide with simmering anger and rage...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 24, 2004)

Suddenly, the sound of a withered elderly scream rushes between the towers of Sharn, interrupting the heated exchange between Hammer and Snow-in-Dusk, its origins seemingly to the north of the garden. It doesn't take a magewrite to realize someone is in trouble.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 24, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> OOC: When you say get aquainted, are you referring to the PC's getting to know each other, or are you noting something wrong with the way I am playing my Warforged.  Just asking, since you quoted my post.




ooc: getting to know each other. i'm not the type of dm to dictate roleplaying. i prefer to work with what you give me.


----------



## shouit (Jul 24, 2004)

Litlow watches intendly the discussion between the warforged Hammer and Snow.(ooc-> Iron man vs Catwoman!)  And jumps his height in the air when he hears the scream, "Yikes! Sounds like trouble, this could be a bigger adventure than orginally thought," Litlow lowers his head.  "But I am a small one, and I really should go get the watch.  They are better at solving these things than a little gnome."  Those around him can almost hear the gears turning inside his head. "This Hammer guy said he is here to protect the innocent, maybe he is in the guard.  No, he couldn't be, they wouldn't allow a Silver Flame priest into the guard.  Then again, maybe by the time I got to the guard station the man could be killed.  That would be bad.  I think this Hammer guy and Snow lady can help."  He looks up at both of you with deep blue eyes.  " I know this maybe too much to ask, but would you please assist me in finding out what is going on with that scream. I be little and I know whatever is affecting that man, I wouldn't be much good at helping.  Repaing stuff, talk to me.  Saving people, not so good at it.  Wish I was big..That way I could help people..." Shakes his head, "Please help me, help find out what is going on. Snow lady, I can help you take care of the big guy if he gets out of hand, I am good with magics... Big Hammer guys, she says she don't bite people and that is good thing. Anyways come on..."


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 24, 2004)

Hearing the sound of the scream, Roger looks for it's source. 
"Not to interupt your little religious debate here, but I'm going to go see what's going on where that scream came from, and I could use some help."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 24, 2004)

Hammer, hearing the scream, grips his fists and turns to Litlow,  nodding slowly to him.

*"I would be happy to help.  It is my personal duty.  As for now my Shifter friend, let us put aside our differences and find out who is in trouble."*


----------



## Ashy (Jul 25, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk looks confused for a moment, as if this sudden shift has taken her totally by surprise.  Then, after only a moment's hesitation, she looks from Litlow to Hammer, nods turtly, and says, "Let's go."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 25, 2004)

Hammer nods to the Shifter and grips his Greataxe, ready to smite any foe who disrupt the peace of the innocents of Sharn.  In truth, Hammer wasn't exactly the Silver Flame's favorite member.  He never had problems with Lycanthropes, helped anyone in need, even members of the Sovreign Host, and at times assumed a position of a vigilante in the name of peace.  But nevertheless, it was good publicity in a sense to tell people they were so true, a Warforged joined them.

As he quickly looks around, Hammer tightens his stance and begins to hastily run towards the origin of the souns, his senses telling him something dark was happening, and that this would not end up being a pretty night.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 25, 2004)

Curtains of water fall from the sky as you rush through the labyrinthine walkways of Sharn. The stone and wooden paths wind around and between the towers and spires high above the ground, forming a complex latticework that can be very confusing on evenings such as this. The rain falls hard, running off higher walkways and balconies in drenching waves, making it difficult to see much more than a few feet ahead of you. The distant glow of everbright lanterns, barely visible in the soaking gloom, does little to light the paths on this warm evening.

_Litlow: You spot a figure in a dark cloak moving quietly through the rain on the skybridge ahead. It seems to be avoiding the dim pools of light cast by the everbright lanterns, preferring to stay to the shadows. Lightning flashes, and you see a shape on the stone floor of the bridge in the brief illumination. The figure quickly reaches the railing of the skybridge, then slips over the barrier and disappears into the darkness and rain._ 

ooc: forgot to mention, i need a simple default marching order from  you guys so i can determine position for traps and combat. Something like the following:

HR
LS

where the letter is that that comes first in your character's first name (L= Litlow, for instance)


----------



## Ashy (Jul 26, 2004)

OOC: Stick me where ever you want me in regards to the marching order...  Bear in mind that I am the healer, tho!


----------



## shouit (Jul 26, 2004)

"Hmmm... should I tell them? If I tell them, it might distract them from helping whomever is being harmed. Oh, well, Snow, Hammer. Be careful, there appears to be a figure sulking in the darkness of the shadows. Oops, it just went under the bridge. It must want to escape since it saw Hammer running towards it. I know I would be scared. That is just me," Litlow smiles as he continues running along side Hammer and Snow, for every step of the Hammer, Litlow has to take two in order to make it. "I hope the person who screamed isn't hurt too badly. That would be most sad." He continues running.


OOC-> Put me either alongside Hammer or behind him. I also move more slowly than the rest of the party, so I will probably always be running to keep up. Also note, Litlow is not armed in any way at the moment.  He was just travelling from school to home, just an FYI for everyone.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 26, 2004)

Trying to wipe the rain out of her eyes as she lopes along, Snow-in-Dusk hears Litlow and looks in the direction that the gnome seems to be looking in.  Straining to see in the near darkness, Snow-in-Dusk tries to see in the murk (made all the worse by the deluge) while she swallows down the fear spawned by it.

"Hurt?  What person, Litlow?  Can you see the person who screamed?  By Canis' Hide, I cannot see anything!"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 26, 2004)

OOC: Since Im the Tank, Ill Lead.

As Hammer quickly runs across the bridges, he stops upon hearing from the gnome of another person.  He slowly turns his head and looks at him, coldly worried.

*"What did this person look like?  Did you get any idea of what species it is?"*


----------



## shouit (Jul 26, 2004)

Litlow stops in his track and looks at Hammer, "It was humanish  That was all I could tell between the flashes of lightning." Looking over at Snow, "It may have even been the one who screamed, but it stayed in the shadows possibly hiding from whatever was hurting it.  I am unsure." Litlow's eyes ecompass feelings of terror, excitement and sadness. "I hope no one is hurt and that someone scream was someone just scared of the lightning." As lightning flashes in the background, Litlow jumps. "I know it scares sometimes."  He tries to put together a makeshift smile up to the Snow and Hammer.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 26, 2004)

Hammer looks at the Gnome suspiciously for a few moments, then nods off and begins to run towards the origin of the scream.  

As his mythril plated feet clank through the wet stone, every lightning flash glows across his body, as he finally comes to the bridge where Litlow heard the sound.  He slowly gazes back and forth, inspecting for any hints as to the origin of the scream.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 26, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk pauses her run; looks to the gnome and places a long-nailed hand upon his shoulder.  "I too hope none be hurt, but if there be, I need to help them as soon as possible."  Then, the shifter peers again into the darkness, straining to catch a glimpse of anyone that seems hurt amid the deepening and soaking gloom; she bolts forward, calling, "Be ye hurt?  Call!  I cannot see ye!"


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 27, 2004)

Reg will take a place behind Hammer, running towards the source of the scream, trying to not anything that could be a clue.

 "Litlow, if that be your name, I'm Roger. I need to know everything you can tell me about what you saw. I'm used to making whole truths out of half-seen shadows."


----------



## shouit (Jul 27, 2004)

Litlow will _attempt_ to keep up with everyone. Speaking nonesense to himself about big folk and their needs to be heros..


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 27, 2004)

The skybridge ahead spans the distance between platforms attached to the sides of two different towers- Dolannon Tower and Kelsa Tower. A body lies on the floor of the bridge, and you can see a mixture of rain and blood pooling around it. A leather satchel, still clutched tightly in the body's hand, lies in the expanding puddle of water and gore.

ooc: the body is some 60ft to the northwest of the party's current position. I will be assuming the following formation unless there are any objections:

HL
RS


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 27, 2004)

As Hammer continues to survey the bridge, his eyes fall upon a body, soaked in blood, laying in the bridge.  Without even thinking, Hammer charges forward, pushing all of his speed into his run as he approaches the body.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 27, 2004)

Seeing hammer pick up his pace, Roger yells "YOU BIG HUNK OF MITHRIL! DON'T TOUCH IT! If you contaminate the scene, I may never figure out what happened."

If given further chance to explain, Roger will calmly tell Hammer that "I know more then a little about coaxing information from the scene of an... event. And I have a better chnce of figuring out what happened here if you don't interfere."


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hammer slowly stops his run, and slowly turns around, a menacing glare in his eyes as he walks up to Roger and places one massive hand around his throat, raising him into the air as he coldly speaks, *"Listen human, I know who you are.  I know your tactics, your double manuevering of stories, the Silver Flame sees much more than you realize.  Now, if you ever insult me, or my Church again, I shall assure you that it will be the most painful mistake of your life.  Understand?"*


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 27, 2004)

Struggling for breath, Roger does his best to be non-threatening. "Look, you seem like a nice guy, I just had to get your attention, right? You want to help this guy, right? Then I had to stop you from messing around with the scene. Now I can investigate, and we can find out who did this, okay?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 27, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Struggling for breath, Roger does his best to be non-threatening. "Look, you seem like a nice guy, I just had to get your attention, right? You want to help this guy, right? Then I had to stop you from messing around with the scene. Now I can investigate, and we can find out who did this, okay?"




Still glaring at him, Hammer tightens his grip on the man's neck, coldly replying, *"I was not going to disrupt the scene human, I was going to guard the body from whoever killed this person.  I have killed countless of your kind over the years, and I know, whoever killed a person in Sharn likely did it for a reason.  Now, get to work."*

With that, he gives him one final glare and forcefully throws him to the floor, smashing the human full force into the hard bridge.  As he does, he turns around and begins to walk back to the body.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 27, 2004)

Roger adjusts himself, and as he stands up tells Hammer 
"Glad we have an understanding. And my name is Roger, if you care. Don't call me human.

Then he will move on to the crime scene and investigate.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 27, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk, about to fall into a run towards the fallen body, stops dead in her tracks when she sees Hammer's actions to the human called "Roger".  Again, a low growl rumbles in her chest - a far deeper and more ominious sound than one would have thought possible from the slight lass - and her eyes narrow on the warforged.  "Not evil be ye, eh?  Again, the words do not match the actions, 'Flamer!"  She nearly spits the last word, and then she lopes over to the body.  Regardless of any words to the contrary, if she reaches the body and if it still lives, she will cast a spell.

OOC: If I am able to cast the spell, please let me know, as I will roleplay it accordingly.


----------



## shouit (Jul 27, 2004)

"Hey everyone. Hey everyone. Hopefully they are listening to me.  I think that would be great if they would, since there seems to be a lot of conflict between those three."  Litlow jumps up and down to grab everyone's attention. "Calm down.  We are reasonably assured that none of us did this.  I saw someone sulking around in the shadows, so we can make a good guess that that person did this.  They managed to get over the railing of the bridge, obiviously scared of Hammer." He slowly pronounces the name while looking towards Roger. "We do not need to antagonize each other.  It is not going to help this man. Let's see what Snow can do for him and then I will run to get the watch. Okay?  After that we can go our seperate ways."


----------



## Ashy (Jul 27, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk glances up quickly from where she is examining the body and quips, "No, Hammer did not do *this*, but what was done by him was seen - and it was not good..."  She drops her eyes again to the wounded one...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 28, 2004)

Snow and Roger examine the body, freshly killed. He was an old man, human, with a number of papers and trinkits lining his shirt pockets.

_Hammer, Roger, and Snow: Just as you latter two begin to lean forward for a closer inspection, you hear clamping, like the sound of metal on stone, just under the gushing of rain. It appears to be coming from the nearest side of the bridge (south)._ 

Suddenly, a cloaked figure leaps up to the side of the railing, its 'eyes' glowing from under its hood.

_Initiative: Hammer, Snow, Unknown Climber, Roger. The climber is clinging to the railing adjacent to the corpse, immediatly to the south of the party. Everyone but Litlow gets a standard action in their initiative order. The gnome is flatfooted. _ 


Diagram (crude):

RS
HL
e

e=enemy


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 28, 2004)

The moment the cloaked figure comes into view, the Warforged grips his Greataxe, and with much ferocity slashes it full force into the mysterious enemies body, thundering down as he swings.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 28, 2004)

OOC: I'd like to see the corpse on the map as well, please.  Also, since I did not state otherwise, I'll go with my non-adventuring spell list, to be fair.

As the rain continues to spatter all around her, splashing red-tinged wanter upon her lilly-white skin, Snow-in-Dusk growls in frustration, more at the battle-prone actions of the warforged than anything else.  The shifter yells, trying to lift her voice above the sounds of the storm, "By Canis' Hide, Hammer!  Don't ya know how to use yer voice, or is yer mind wired directly to that axe?"  She then looks past the attacking warforged, and calls to the stranger.  "If ye be foul, prepare to perish; if ye be fair, then speak now to save yerself!"

Without taking her eyes from the stranger, Snow-in-Dusk whispers a prayer to herself: _'Traveler, I beseech ye to part the folds of shadow for your humble servant and let the light of your wisdom pierce the gloom that pervades o'er this situation...'_

OOC: Cast _light_


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 28, 2004)

Roger pulls a small crossbow from seemingly out of nowhere. Holding the crossbow in one hand he levels it at the mysterious creature. "And who the hell would you be?" he says while staynig focused on the creature. _If this is the way the shifter wants to play it, I'll play along. But the second that thing attacks, he's getting a bolt to the face._

OOC: Draw a weapon and wait for the proverbial crud to hit the fan.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 29, 2004)

Hammer's axe blade swings with great speed into the folds of the stranger's cloak, breaking past the metallic exterior of the torso hidden within. The figure makes no obvious sound of pain.

Starting with a few crackles, the pool of darkness that had existed between the skybridges everburning torches retreats from the effect of Snow's prayer. The force of Hammer's blow pushed the stranger back slightly, allowing its cloak to fall back to reveal plating very much like Hammer's. It's "face" is similarly covered, with only two glowing indentations to indicate eyes. With a voice that is at once both feminine and cold it addresses Hammer, "Flesh lover!" before its eyes erupt into bright red embers and it brings its hand up out of its cover to reveal a battleaxe. The downward strick is swift, but slightly off center, managing to only scrape Hammer's metal 'skin' to no real effect. 

Roger duly fires off the bolt from the one handed crossbow, the head of the projectile striking the creature in the neck, though as oppossed to metal, the sound of wood breaking comes more to mind.

_Initiative: Litlow, Hammer, Snow, Stranger, Roger. Litlow is up._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 29, 2004)

ooc: The old man's corpse is in the same square as Snow. The map was, as noted, crude, so i only included that which is most immediatly relevant tactically.


----------



## shouit (Jul 29, 2004)

Litlow looks over Hammer to check for injuries.  Seeing none, he positions himself behind the uninvited guest.  Since it is obvious that she is a warforged.  "I hate to do this but you leave me no alternative." Casting defensively Inflict Damage on her. "I hope this works..."




OOC:  Move me behind her and cast defensively, Inflict Light Damage.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC: Just wanted to let everyone know that I posted a sketch (by the fantastic DMAC on these boards) of Snow-in-Dusk.  Click here to see it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 30, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> Litlow looks over Hammer to check for injuries.  Seeing none, he positions himself behind the uninvited guest.  Since it is obvious that she is a warforged.  "I hate to do this but you leave me no alternative." Casting defensively Inflict Damage on her. "I hope this works..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As the gnome's little hands touches the warforged's leg, it's mithril plating begins to heat, then melt, climaxing in a sharp flash of red light from the large gouge left by Hammer's axe. For a moment there after, the warforged remains still, small trails of smoke wafting from beneath her cloak, offset by the falling rain. She then keels forward to the skybridge floor, at Hammer's feet. Something small can be heard still twitching and seen moving under the Warforged cloak. It suddenly shoots up to reveal itself a small mechanical device, shaped like an amulet, with gears exposed and rapidly flapping leathery wings. It hovers like a hummingbird for but a split second before shooting out over the skybridge, disappearing into the darkness of Sharn's skyskapes.

From off in the distance, apparently in response to the noise of the brief battle, you hear shouts: "Hey stop that!!" "Call the Watch!!" a "Murder!!" and the like.

The old man's body remains on the bridge surface, still dead and not yet thoroughly examined.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 30, 2004)

nice sketch, Ash.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 30, 2004)

"Dol Arrah's breasts! We've been set up!" _Might as well try to make it clear we weren't the ones who did it. And no sense getting Roger mixed up in this..._

The man you had thought of Roger seems to shift, his facial appearence changing. This is no longer the Roger you met, but some face in the crowd, still human, but with no features that really stand out. Some of you might recognize it as a shifter's gift to change appearence.

"I'll explain later, if I have to, but my name's not Roger. Call me Reg." Reg then bends down to examin the body, trying to make it obvious that he is examining the scene. When the gaurd shows up he'll welcome them: "Thank the flame you're here, constable! We just found this body, then we were attacked... I think I can figure out what happened..."

OOC: Shifting to a generic human form. Not assuming Reg's natural form, just changing to a human form other then Roger's. Then trying to investigate until the cops arrive.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 30, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> nice sketch, Ash.




Thanks, but I did not do it, DMAC (on these boards) did; he's working on a final currently.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 30, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Some of you might recognize it as a shifter's gift to change appearence.




OOC: Don't 'cha mean a changling's gift?


----------



## Ashy (Jul 30, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk does not move, but remains kneeling by the body.  She bows her head to say a silent prayer for the departed, and awaits the coming of the storm...  As if to answer her thoughts, a roll of thunder grumbles across the sky.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 30, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Don't 'cha mean a changling's gift?



D'Oh. My bad, just picked the wrong word out of the air... Sorry bout that.


----------



## shouit (Jul 30, 2004)

"Holy cow! Did I do that?  Wow.  I never used that on a warforge before.  Neato!" the gnome explains only after to look around at the on lookers. "Oops, I hope I am not going to be in trouble.  She will NEVER forgive me. But that was cool, did you see that Snow? " the gnome eyes betray feelings of excitement and horror as he looks at the bodies of both of the dead. He slowly walks over to the dead human, and stands next to Snow. "It's too bad we didn't get here on time.  Really sad."  A tear falls down his cheek, as he thinks of the family this man left behind.  "Really really sad."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 1, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk sees starts to reply to the excited gnome, but before she can, she sees his spirit shift from happiness to sadness.  As the gnome comes over to the body, the shifter places a hand on his shoulder, "It be the way of things, Litlow; leaves fall and leaves sprout and the day comes and then passes.  The best we can do is wish this one well..."

She bows her head in silent prayer...

OOC: Sorry for the delay (hope no one was waiting on me), I was out of town for the weekend.


----------



## shouit (Aug 1, 2004)

"Well, I wish this leaf didn't have to fall." Litlow chews his lips. "I wonder what drove that warforged to kill this old man.  He was just an old man...."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 2, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk says nothing, as she is deep in prayer, brow furrowed in concentration...

OOC: Check out the new character pic for Snow!  AWESOME!!!  
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15499

Again, by the AWESOME DMAC on the boards!


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 3, 2004)

ooc: sorry for the delay guys. hard weekend. I will post tommorow.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 3, 2004)

Blasted double post!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 3, 2004)

OOC: Looking forward to it!


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 4, 2004)

As the furor from the surrounding towers continues, a shrill whistle erupts from the darkness, accompanyied by crys of "The Watch is coming!" The whistle is still distant, but approaching.

As Snow and Reg examine the body, they discover what appear to be identification papers in the old man's shirt pocket. His name, Bonal Geldem, as well as his position, a provost at the School of Pre-Galifar Studies at Morgrave University, are listed. In addition, a small pouch hanging from his belt contains 10 silver pieces and two gold pieces. Finally, a satcha, obviously well made and stylish, contains within it the usual quills and ink of a scribe, sex black sheets of fine Karrnathi paper, and what appears to be Bonal's journal.

The whistle blows again....


----------



## Ashy (Aug 4, 2004)

OOC: Snow-in-Dusk never searched the body, only examined it to see if the fellow was still living; once she found that he was not alive, she has merely been praying for him.  I'm not sure what Reg was doing...

Snow-in-Dusk finishes her prayer and looks up at the sound of the second whistle.  She looks to Litlow and asks quietly, "Litlow, what should we do?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 5, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Snow-in-Dusk never searched the body, only examined it to see if the fellow was still living; once she found that he was not alive, she has merely been praying for him.  I'm not sure what Reg was doing...
> 
> Snow-in-Dusk finishes her prayer and looks up at the sound of the second whistle.  She looks to Litlow and asks quietly, "Litlow, what should we do?"




ooc: poor choice of words. let's just say that if Reg was searching the body, as I understand he was, you would be the first one privy to his discovery. Everyone else with me?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 5, 2004)

OOC: sounds cool to me - it was more a point of info than anything.    Snow-in-Dusk does not rifle through the bodies of the deceased...  (generally)....


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 6, 2004)

ooc: just to clarify, i'm awaiting some additonal posts before I move on. *Crossing my Fingers that everyone hasn't already dropped out (excluding Ash)*


----------



## shouit (Aug 6, 2004)

"What should we do? We should probably stick around. We really didn't do anything, so thats okay." He looks at Snow. "I think we should wait for the watch. We are innocent, so we should answer their questions."


OOC-> I am out of town from my computer so my responses may be varied in time, I will be back on Sunday.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 6, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk nods silently in agreement to Litlow and does not move, awaiting the arrival of the Watch...


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 6, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> "What should we do? We should probably stick around. We really didn't do anything, so thats okay." He looks at Snow. "I think we should wait for the watch. We are innocent, so we should answer their questions."



Reg sighs lightly as he continues to examine the body. "Of course we wait here. It's the only way top prove we're innocent. I'm going to keep looking over the body, see if I can deduce how he was killed. When the watch shows up I want to be able to prove we didn't kill him."

Reg will continue exmaining the body, hoping to figure out how he was killed. The more he can pice togther, the more he can spin the story.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 7, 2004)

Two males and a female, wearing the green-and-black studded leather of Sharn's City Watch, emerge from the rain-drenched night. The leader, a powerfully build bald dwarf with a close-cropped beard, steps forward, leveling his crossbow at your direction. The small ball of arcane light, hovering just above and behind his left shoulder, illuminates the area. To each side, a human male and femal stand with balberds at the ready.

"Olladra'a bloddy nose!!" the dwarf curses. "By order of the Watch, drop your weapons and explain yourselves!!"

ooc:apologize for the delay. missed this thread last night. anyone seen our warforged around? I'm thinking he dropped. I'll give him until monday.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 8, 2004)

OOC: FYI - Snow's light spell is still active as well.

Snow-in-Dusk skillfully draws her sickles, rolls them once in her hand more out of habit than anything and drops them to the ground.  She then produces her morningstar from beneath her cloak and adds it to the pile.  She remains quiet, hoping that someone with a little more experience in these sorts of situations will speak up...


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 9, 2004)

(OOC: Sorry Ive been gone, I was away for a week, out of town, thought I posted here that, apologies)

As the Watch approaches, Hammer glares forcefully into the eyes of the two people and then softly lays his Axe down on the floor, nodding his head as he begins to speak.

*"Officer, I am Hammer, a representative of the Silver Flame.  We were strolling the streets of Sharn, my comrades and I, when we heard a shreak.  As it is my Holy Duty, I rushed to the Location, to try and see if an innocent was in danger.  We found a body there.  Shocked, our friend here"*, pointing at the Shifter*"instantly tried to rush to his aid, calling for the aid of my other comrades for help to revive him, but he was sadly fallen.  Then from nowhere, a mysterious figure approached us from the bridge and attacked, and we were forced to defend the fallen man here, and ourselves."*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 9, 2004)

(OOC: Welcome back, DralonXitz!)


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 10, 2004)

Reg will stand slowly, and drop all his weapons. "Look officer, the warforged is right. We heard the yell, rushed over, and found him dead. We had to defend ourselves against the other warforged, and that's it. I have some experience making sense of crime scenes, so I've been trying to investigate. So far, we figured out who he is, but not what killed him."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 10, 2004)

ooc: Welcome back Dralon. It's already late for me guys, but expect to get my first post tommorow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## shouit (Aug 10, 2004)

Litlow having no weapons, stands watching the dialog between the people he found the body with and the watch.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 11, 2004)

Local shop owners and residents begin to converge on the bridge, surrounding the scene of the battle. Having heard both Hammer and Reg's explanation some call out in afirmation, "They are telling the truth..." "That's what I did see" and even a "The Watch should recruit them...then someone could do something more than simply 'watch'!!" The latter individual makes quick haste into the darkness before the dwarf can get a look at him.

Obvioisly perplexed that a warforged could be so eloquant, it takes the dwarf a moment to fully register Reg's explanation. Once it sinks in, he mumbles sincerely, "Aye, I suppose I can believe this. I be sergeant Dolom, and, though I give my thanks and that of the Watch for your subduing of the tin man, as well as you're offer of assistance (looking at Reg), I would ask that you leave this this to us and go about whatever business you have in Sharn." He then looks around at the gathering crowd, and, in a more coarse tone, "That goes for all of you!!! Be back to your homes. Not proper for ones in your stations to be about in a night like this. Go!!"


----------



## Ashy (Aug 11, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk looks up from the body to the dwarven sergeant and timidly asks, "Sergeant Dolom, I...I....well, if this poor soul has no family or no instructions, then I would ask that I could...when the time comes...perform his last rights."  There is an awkward pause, and the she quickly adds, "...seeing as I was here when he...departed."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 12, 2004)

As the crowd disperses, Dolom glances down at Snow. A big bushy eyebrow rises as he takes note of the lady's strange appearance, but then a note of sympathy enters his lines, "Assuming you behave yourself in the meantime...and I am also assuming you to be a stranger to my city...once we have officially identified the body, I can see about giving you access to pass down whatever blessing your god might be willing to give up.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 12, 2004)

Reg smiles slyly. "Good man, that sergant Dolom." 

Reg will stand back, and suggest to the others: "We may not be able to help, but I think there's something going on here we might want to investigate. I have my own reasons for wanting the truth, I'm sure the rest of you want to know why this man was killed. I think we should wait around until the watch finishes, and see what we can see. We can't investigate ourselves, but we might overhear what the watch discusses."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

"Thank ye, Sergeant, it is a most kind gesture..."  The shifter lass rises slowly, moving away from the body and closer to Litlow.  She answers Dolom's assumptions in the order in which they were presented to her: "I shall, and am.  Thank ye again..."  Snow-in-Dusk manages a weak smile; she nods a small, barely noticable nod to Reg's words, her brow furrowed in thought or perhaps consternation...


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 12, 2004)

Hammer looks down at the corpse of the man and nods, muttering a phrase in some strange tongue as he grips a pinch of silver dust from his black waistpouch and sprinkles it over his body as he kneels down, *"Rest in peace my friend, for the Silver Flame watches over you forever...even if you do not believe it..."*

With that, Hammer stands up and silently stands in the shadows, observing the Police.


----------



## shouit (Aug 12, 2004)

Litlow stands and watches trying not to be noticed, in a shy way.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 17, 2004)

As the group of recent combatants observes the Watch guards go about their work, another robed figure approaches from the rear, though this one shows no sign of malice. A visible hand wears a ring with the insignia of Hourse Cannith. From under its hood, pulled tight over the figure's head, a feminine voice whispers harshly, "If you would know the truth of Bonal Geldem's murder, go to the Broken Anvil tavern at dawn." Without waiting for a reply, he dashes away from the bridge, concealed by the night.

ooc: sorry for the delay. couldn't get into the site over the weekend.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk, now more confused than before, merely shakes her head.  She looks to Litlow for guidance, and then silently admonishes herself.  _'Traveler, what should I do'_, she prays silently...


----------



## shouit (Aug 17, 2004)

Litlow thinks outloud for a moment, "Hmm.. Could be a trap, maybe that guy wants to trap us there, but it is a public place.  And if I was going to kill us, since we did kill that warforged, I would most likely want not a public place.  But, it could still be a trick."  He scratches his head.  Looks off into the night, "But if we don't nip this thing in the bud, we could be looking over our shoulders the rest of our lives."  Looking at Snow, "I think we should go over there, as a group, since safety is in numbers.  If Mr. Hammer and Mr....." Litlow thinks again for a moment, "I don't know your name, or it has switch or something.  I don't mean to be disrespectful, Mr. I will call you Reporter for now.  Anyways, if you two would accompany Snow and I, that would be great!." Litlow thinks some more, "First I need to run home and talk to Tyrina and tell her where I am at.  She worries, don't you know."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk looks to the gnome and smiles weakly...  "Aye, I agree, Litlow, ye be right.  And, we needn't go 'til dawn - is there anywhere we can get out of this rain?"

With the disusted and disappointed look on her features, for the first time, you think that Snow-in-Dusk looks somewhat cat-like, like a wet, slightly grumpy cat, in fact...


----------



## shouit (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking west towards another building, Litlow's eye glaze over slightly. "Would she mind?  I am not sure, but I have never brought anyone home with me before, I don't think she would mind.  But our home might be a little bit small, but they are big people and are used to being too big for things."  Bringing himself to focus, he looks at his companions, "Okay, you can all come over to our house as long as you promise not to break anything.  She would be very upset if something were to be broken.  Let me tell you, I remember when..." his cheeks go very red at that moment, "....ahhh.. Nevermind, lets go."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk smiles at the gnome, "Thank ye kindly, sirrah Litlow!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 19, 2004)

Sergeant Dolom approaches Snow, "Lady, we are done now. My men and I are about to head back to our Watch tower. We'll take the body with us, so if you wish to perform your rights, now is the time to do it. But, before you do that, is there anything else you found or saw that I should know of?" He looks from face to "face".

ooc: I think Reg still has the old man's stuff, so I'll just give him this little option.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 19, 2004)

"No, Sergeant Dolom, Sir, I think you've got it all."

Reg is fine with going to Litlow's house for the night, if that is that plan.

OOC:


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

The shifter's brow furrows slightly for a moment, but then she replies, "I've nothing more to give save my prayers..."  With that, Snow-in-Dusk quickly moves over to the deceased and whispers a near silent prayer.  While none of you are sure, it seems that the shadows grow a bit darker around the shifter and the body for a moment, but you cannot tell if it is a trick of the storm or something more...tangible.

She then stands, wipes a tear from the corner of her eye, and nods to Litlow.  "I be ready."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 20, 2004)

ooc: Just waiting on Dralon.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

OOC: Come on, Hammer!


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 24, 2004)

ooc: giving Dralon another day. I am committed to this game, promise.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC: Very glad to hear it...


----------



## shouit (Aug 24, 2004)

ooc->Hopefully it be soon.  Come 'on Hammer.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 25, 2004)

Hammer's silent eyes glare over the short one and nods to him.

*"That would be appreciated, friend.  I can assure you, I shall not harm your property.*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk falls in line, following Litlow.  She tries to stay a step or two away from Reg and Hammer at all times, looking terribly uncomfortable if this is not possible.  However, whatever burden she bears, she does so silently...


----------



## shouit (Aug 25, 2004)

Litlow starts walking in the direction of his house. Happily mumbling to himself about tall people in gnome houses.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2004)

Dolom and his guards gently the lift the dead man's corpse off the ground, while another moves to pick up the fallen warforged's wrist in an attempt to drag its metallic form away from the crime scene. The guard is still enthralled in this endevor as our heroes move away from the bridge.

The newly formed party walks briskly through the wet night air over the stone edifices that suspend homes, gardens, and businesses of every type. Circular staircases lead them down into slightly less splended areas of the city. The stars in the sky give way to the somewhat menacing mass of towers, and the walkways  and skybridges display generally less signs of life, even given the late hour. Signs on doors advertising the presence of scribes, lamp lighters, weapon and armor smiths, and an endless range of other more specific crafts. For those in anyway familiar with ways of cities, it would become immediatly clear that this was a magewright burough.

_ooc: I'll allow shouit to describe Litlow's dwellings. Maybe a day of rp, and then we'll move on._


----------



## shouit (Aug 26, 2004)

Litlow comes the door of a shop, Longbrow's Longwinded Labotories.  Litlow looks at the group, "She has kinda a weird sense of humor.  Be prepared. But she is really cool."  He grabs the door knob and a feint green glow gives off the door as Litlow opens it.  Lights come on as he enters.  The shop is cluttered with many items of all different natures.  Handbags and slings hang on the same peg with large round shield with a likeness of what appears to be a badger.  Other strange things all around.  "This is our shop.  Well, actually it is her shop.  But, I work here, so, it kinda feels like it is my shop too."  He leads the party through the shop carefully moving things that are in the way.  "You big folks may need to duck a bit to get into the living quarters, hope that isn't a problem." He shakes his head, "You should have mentioned it before, Litlow, that was kinda stupid. Anyways, here we are." He motions to a small door behind the dusty counter with a large rock is prodiminately on displayed in a glass case.  "I will go get her and make sure it is all okay."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> fallen warforged's wrist...




_OOC: DOH!  Something tells me we should have checked that out!_


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> Litlow comes the door of a shop, Longbrow's Longwinded Labotories.  Litlow looks at the group, "She has kinda a weird sense of humor.  Be prepared. But she is really cool."  He grabs the door knob and a feint green glow gives off the door as Litlow opens it.  Lights come on as he enters.  The shop is cluttered with many items of all different natures.  Handbags and slings hang on the same peg with large round shield with a likeness of what appears to be a badger.  Other strange things all around.  "This is our shop.  Well, actually it is her shop.  But, I work here, so, it kinda feels like it is my shop too."  He leads the party through the shop carefully moving things that are in the way.  "You big folks may need to duck a bit to get into the living quarters, hope that isn't a problem." He shakes his head, "You should have mentioned it before, Litlow, that was kinda stupid. Anyways, here we are." He motions to a small door behind the dusty counter with a large rock is prodiminately on displayed in a glass case.  "I will go get her and make sure it is all okay."




Snow-in-Dusk ducks slightly as she enters into Litlow's home and shop.  A smile breaks across her features like sun on a rippling river as she looks around the room.  "Oh, my, Litlow...  This is beautiful...  So perfectly - homey..."  The shifter now stands inside something she has never known: a home - both in the sense of a structure with four walls and quaint belongings as well as in the sense of a place where you can return to and see those who care for you.

She is, quite simply, taken aback...


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 26, 2004)

Reg looks about, planning out an emergency escape route, just in case. As it becomes apparent that Litlow may not be the only one here, Reg suddenly puts on a genuinely pleasent seeming expression.

Reg lloks about the room absentmindedly, still trying to look very pleasent and sociable, so as not to offend Litlow's wife. Reg won't touch anything, just look around, noting whatever strikes him as interesting.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 27, 2004)

ooc shouit: did you want me to rp Tyrina or did you have something specific in mind?


----------



## shouit (Aug 27, 2004)

ooc-> you may RP her. FYI, not known IC yet, but she isn't Litlow's wife, but his adopted mother.  Also note, Litlow is a gnome teenager.  THat is to give everyone an idea on how/why he behaves as he does.


----------



## shouit (Aug 27, 2004)

Litlow goes to the little door in the back, and knocks.  Raising his voice to be heard through the door. "Tyrina, I brought some friends here.  They need a place to sleep.  We witnessed a murder.  And I got to beat up a warforged.  And the watch came and then someone told us to meet someone at a bar.  It was all exciting.  I had an adventure."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> Litlow goes to the little door in the back, and knocks.  Raising his voice to be heard through the door. "Tyrina, I brought some friends here.  They need a place to sleep.  We witnessed a murder.  And I got to beat up a warforged.  And the watch came and then someone told us to meet someone at a bar.  It was all exciting.  I had an adventure."




A tired sounding murmur seeps through the door, "That's nice, Litlow.." a yawn, "I'm glad you made friends...just don't make a mess.." Then she falls silent.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

The shifter's eyes widen a bit and she looks around herself, as if self-conscience that she might already be making too much noise...  "Litlow", she whispers, "is there some place herein where we can go and talk...without waking folk?"


----------



## shouit (Aug 30, 2004)

Litlow smiles. "No need worrying about that, she sleeps like an anvil.  At least until something gets broken, she then can hear no matter where we are. I will take us into the kitchen, that way, we can get something to eat.  Everyone, duck." Litlow walks into the doorway into a hall, beckoning everyone to follow.  The narrow space is just tall enough for a human to duck and walk, slight hunched over that is.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk takes off her dripping wet cloak and tries to dry her face and arms off a bit with it before hanging it up somewhere appropriate.  She places her backpack on the ground and her weapons atop it; she then follows Litlow into the kitchen.  Her stomach growls slightly and the shifter blushes in embarassment at the overly loud sound...


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2004)

ooc: unless anyone has any objections, should I hand wave us to the next morning?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

OOC: That is fine with me, but if we decide not to Snow-in-Dusk has a bone or two to pick with a couple of her "team-mates".  However, it can just as easily be done in the morning...


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 31, 2004)

As they come up to the small shop, Hammer looks in amazement at the tiny door and sighs, nodding to the entering members of his group as they go in.  Popping his head inside, Hammer tells them, *"Not to be rude my friends, but I think that I shall remain on guard duty outside the door tonight.  I hope you all get rested up, you'll need it."*

Hammer then pulls his head back out and stands straight, looking into the dark city as the rain still gleams down his mithral coat.

_Interesting people, these lifeforms are.  Very interesting indeed..._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk does not seem to mind in the least staying away from the warforged...


----------



## shouit (Sep 2, 2004)

ooc-> didnt know if you were waiting on my response, so I figure to say, Im okay with it.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

OOC: I guess no one wants to talk but me.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 2, 2004)

If you need to talk to him, Reg would be fine with some conversation, but he won't initiate anything. Otherwise, I'm fine with jumping forward to the morning.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

OOC: We can just jump ahead then, I guess....  Snow-in-Dusk would not approach Reg regarding this, at least not while Hammer is not around to hear it as well...


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 4, 2004)

The newly formed, diverse grouping bunk down and sleep (or its equivilant in the case of Hammer) for the remainder of the night, an amazing feat itself owing to the cramped conditions of Litlow's domcile. 

When our adventurers eventually wake the little cottages windows open into skyways and gardens of Sharn, the storm has remmitted and the sun allows the full visual splendor of the City of Towers its due. Activity in this merchant's quarter is already frentic, with craftsmen of all types already having their wears halled off to market where they will in turn purchase the ingrediants and material to help them with both the mundane and magical aspects of their trade.

Despite all this, Litlow's caretaker is still asleept, her murmers and snores continuing to creep out of her closed bedroom.

_ooc shouit: I assume Litlow knows the way to the Broken Anvil?_


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk wakes up slowly, her eyes still somewhat stuck together.  Groaning a bit as she climbs off her pretzel-perch across two haphazardly cushioned dining chairs, she rubs her score limbs and her aching neck.  Blinking slowly, she looks over to Litlow, pointing towards his mother's room with her chin.  "Is she well, Litlow?  I don't think I've ever seen anyone sleep so long..."


----------



## shouit (Sep 6, 2004)

Litlow rubs his eyes, and grabs a glass of water next to his cot.  "Yeah, I have seen her sleep for a whole day and a half.  But no worries, she will be up shortly as the store is open today." Liltlow takes a drink and stands.  He puts the glass back on the dresser and streches. "Bbbbbeeeesides, we need to get going, I will show everyone where the Broken Anvil is.  Reg, you awake yet?"


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 6, 2004)

Hammer opens his eyes and looks out to the beautiful sunny aspect of Sharn.  With all the merchants and craftsmen everywhere, the city was a completly different place than it was last night.

_Amazing, this city is truely spectacular..._

Standing outside all night had also given his mythril coat a bit of a polish, as he was looking far shinier than he had in a long time.

_I hope these people awake soon, we don't have all day_


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> Litlow rubs his eyes, and grabs a glass of water next to his cot.  "Yeah, I have seen her sleep for a whole day and a half.  But no worries, she will be up shortly as the store is open today." Liltlow takes a drink and stands.  He puts the glass back on the dresser and streches. "Bbbbbeeeesides, we need to get going, I will show everyone where the Broken Anvil is.  Reg, you awake yet?"




The shifter's nose wrinkles in distaste and she whispers to the gnome, "Perhaps we should not take him along, I don't think I can abide his forked and lying tongue being around for much longer.  We are lucky the 'Watch did not clap us all in chains last night for his treachery!"


----------



## shouit (Sep 7, 2004)

Litlow looks at Snow.  "What did he do?  I don't remember him doing anything bad.  He shapechanged, sure.  He told them a different name. Is that what you are talking about?  Should we turn him in?  Did I bring a criminal into my house?"  Litlow looks visible upset.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

The shifter's whisper is a bit frantic, and possibly a bit too harsh, but her temper is beginning to flare.  "He outright lied to the Sergeant!  He still has that dead man's things!"  Snow-in-Dusk's eyes are wide with simmering heat and frustration...


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 7, 2004)

OOC: Given that I really like reading the discussion between Litlow and Snow, I'm going to leave Reg asleep for just a bit longer. Just wanted everybody to know I'm still here, I just want to let this conversation play out a bit before Reg wakes up.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

OOC: Cool by me.


----------



## shouit (Sep 8, 2004)

"He did?!??!?!!?" Litlow chirps. "I didn't see that.  Not that I would notice anyways, I am known to get distracted from time to time."  He picks up a little metal box engraved with various images on each side. "Hmmmmm.... I wonder." Shakes his head and looks back at Snow, "Should we turn him in?  I know where the watch is.  Or maybe we should tell that warforge, he seems to be into that whole doing good things thing.  He might know the best course of action.  Honestly, I am soooo confused.  Next time NO ADVENTURE for Litlow.  None. Just a bad idea."  He looks to Snow as if waiting for her to give some advice.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk's lilly white brow furrows and she has a half-frown, half-determined look upon her pretty features.  "Aye, he did!  He still has the journal, at least, and told the Sergeant that he did not!  What's worse is we cannot turn him in now, Litlow - I know little of city laws, but I know at least that those found harboring criminals-", the shifter looks over to the sleeping changeling, "are considered the same..."  Her unusual, pale eyes flit over to the gnome and her voice changes a bit, the ragged, scared edge coming out of it, replaced by an almost purring smoothness.  "I am afraid that you and I are in this together, Litlow, for I do not trust our companions.  Warforged are harsh, single-minded creatures - you have but to look at Hammer's actions to see this.  I fear telling him these things, I would hate to bear the reprisal..."

The shifter lopes over to the gnome and she sits on her haunches, placing one overly furry hand on his shoulder.  "I am afraid that we only have each other in all of this, Litlow - but we are stuck fast nonetheless.  Fear not, little one..." Snow-in-Dusk smiles a sweet smile, "I am here for you..."


----------



## shouit (Sep 9, 2004)

Litlow puffs himself out a bit, "I am not afraid of the warforged.  Did you see what I did to that other one?"  Scratching his head, he considers for a moment, "As for Reg, I have an idea.  She is very good at dealing with his sorts.  You have to be, when you own a business.  Especially one that deals with magic.  Yes, it appears that I have to see this adventure through to the end.  At least until I can find a way to get us out of it."


----------



## shouit (Sep 9, 2004)

Litlow puffs himself out a bit, "I am not afraid of the warforged.  Did you see what I did to that other one?"  Scratching his head, he considers for a moment, "As for Reg, I have an idea.  She is very good at dealing with his sorts.  You have to be, when you own a business.  Especially one that deals with magic.  Yes, it appears that I have to see this adventure through to the end.  At least until I can find a way to get us out of it."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk nods and then replies, "I know, I know, but I hope that it does not come to that..."  The shifter listens to the gnomes decision and then says, "Good, good.  I agree, Litlow."  She looks over to the sleeping Reg.  "Let's get to it then, time to see this little 'adventure' to its end."


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 9, 2004)

Reg stirs, sits up, and blinks, taking in the room around him. "Ugh. Oversplept, did I?" He looks over to Snow and Litlow. "You seem to have been up early thi morning. Anything important happen? How soon do we leave?"[/white]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk's eyes narrow the slightest bit and she replies flatly.  "Nothing missed, but I am certain there is much that needs doing this day."  With those words, she moves over to where she hung her cloak during the night, retrieves it as well as her weapons and backpack.  Donning the lot, she turns to look at Litlow as she pulls her cowl up over her head.  "Time to be going, little one...", she smiles and then exits.


----------



## shouit (Sep 10, 2004)

Litlow looks at the waking up Reg and drops the cube in his hand.  "Opps, clumsy me.  No, nothing.  Didn't miss a thing. Not one thing."  Litlow quickly looks away. "I need to find my adventuring gear."  Grabs a small bag at the side of the bed.  Pours out it's contents and starts to roam around the room, till he finds a large pile of stuff.  He begins to throw things around the room. In an attempt to get through the pile. "Nope....not that either....ahhh...  there is one of them."  He quickly puts something in his bag.  "Hey! I forgot I had one of those, hmmmm..... don't think that will be useful," and throws a short sword behind him.  It manages not to hit anything and sinks it into the soft wood of the floor with a thud. Litlow looks behind him, "Whoops, hopefully she won't notice."  Smiles back at Reg and continues. "Need this.  Nope not that, wow, I do have one of those.  Great."  This continues for ten minutes and finally Litlow turns around and sits on the end of his cot. "Umph.  That was an adventure in and of itself.  Ready when you are, Reg. Or is it that other name?  Which name are you going by today? That reminds me, I will need to say goodbye before I go, and get some breakfast.  Those bar places, never know what kind of food you can get."

OOC->  I have my full "adventuring" gear now.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Ooc: Lol!!!  :d


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2004)

A soft smile settles on Reg's face as he watches Litlow serching through his stuff. When Litlow finishes finding his stuff, Reg speaks in an unusualy kind sounding voice: "Reg is my name, at least for now, Litlow. Do what you need to do, and we can depart when you're ready."


----------



## shouit (Sep 10, 2004)

"Ok, I will try to be quick." Litlow stands up and heads for the kitchen, leaving his newly stuffed bag on the floor besides his cot. He makes for the kitchen, where begins a chorus of bangs and clangs. Over the noise, his voice carries, "Damn this new cold box contraption she made. She puts everything in this thing noooooooowww.... Umph." A large wet thump hits the floor with a shake. "And her stupid fetish with dinosaur meat. You would think we live in the praire with halflings.......ahhh there it is." A grunt is heard followed by another chorus. "I really hope this wakes her up!" Footsteps are heard as he makes his way to her bedroom door. "Goodbye! I am going on an adventure with person who changes their name, a lady with fangs and a warforged. I will try not to die. If I manage to survive till tonight, I will need to talk to you. Hope the store sells a lot today." He appears through the doorway from the kitchen with a large block of cheese in his mouth and a loaf of bread in his hand. He looks at Reg and grumbles something through the cheese. Pulling the cheese from his mouth with his free hand, "I'm sorry, where is my manners. Would you like some cheese or bread?" Not waiting for an answer he sets the cheese with a bite missing down on a table near Reg along with the bread and grabs his bag. "I'm ready for an adventure." His face becomes very serious for a moment, "I really hope none of us dies on this thing. I have it on good authority that happens with adventures."


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2004)

Reg takes the cheese, nods appreciatively at Litlow, and bites in heartily. After he's polished off the cheese, he wipes his hands together, "Well, with that out of the way, let's get going."


----------



## shouit (Sep 10, 2004)

(OOC-> A couple of notes. First, I changed the previous post, because IE died when I tried to post and I didn't think it made it.  So I wrote a new one which I liked a bit better, same ideas, just better wording and grammer!  Hope no one minds.

Second, this is my first PBP, I was wondering if I was doing okay? Am I going to over the top? Any critics will be appreciated.  Hope people are having as much fun as I am with this.)

"


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

_OOC: shouit, IMHO, you are doing GREAT!  _


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2004)

OOC: Yeah, shoit, you rock. Litlow makes me laugh, and his conversation with Snow was a great read.


----------



## shouit (Sep 10, 2004)

Litlow nods to Reg and makes his way to the outside door. He turns to look around at the shop, taking in as much as possible.  "Oh, I almost forgot," he runs back to the table and grabs the loaf of bread. "Snow might be hungry, I don't know if she eats bread, but it is good bread." He makes his way once again through the piles of clutter, to the door and walks outside to where Hammer and Snow are standing. Waiting until Reg make his way through the doorway with a bit of suspicous eye, he turns to the others, "Im ready to go." He bites his lip, "I hope no one objects, but I am kinda scared of adventures, people die. Let's none of us die."  He looks down at the bread in his hand and puts it out to Hammer and Snow, "You guys can have the bread, there was cheese, but Reg and I ate it. Sorry. I also know warforged don't need to eat, but some like to, so you can have some. No one can accuse Litlow of not sharing." 

 ooc-> Thanks Ashy and Macbeth.  Edited, cause I forgot to color one dialog.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

As Litlow and Reg exit, they see Snow-in-Dusk standing a few feet away from Hammer, gazing at the incredible sights of the fabled city of Sharn in the daylight.  The shifter stares wide eyed at the panaroma of life, architecture and magic that lie just before her like a sensual buffet.  Only the words of Litlow could draw her out of the spell of Sharn, and she turns with a sweet, almost motherly smile.

She moves quickly, cat-like, to Litlow and once again drops down upon her haunches.  She rubs the gnome's head and ruffles his hair.  "Dearest Litlow.  I can promise ye that by all that is within me, ya shall not perish whilst I still draw breath."  Her eyes sparkle and shimmer in the sunlight.  She takes a hunk of the bread playfully,

"And thank ye for the bread, little one..."  The shifter tweaks Litlows ear as a sister would do to her smaller brother, and then pops the bread into her mouth.

"Mmmmm- good bread...", she says between chews.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2004)

Once Litlow's preperations are made, the party heads out of the shop and into the open expanses of Sharn, quickly becoming submerged in the teeming life of the city. People meet and greet along the walkways and skybridges that cling to the massive towers, constantly bombarded by crys from 'street' vendors, those who migrated from lower levels of the city to sell their wares to the more prestigiouious, 'magic' merchants.

The party slowly makes its way to the Mason's Tower, where, built into the side of the huge stone edifice is a human sized door, a couple of windows, and a swining sign perpendicular to the tower wall that reads "The Broken Anvil', the words set against a background with an etched line drawing of a wolf-like creature, the insignia of Dragonmarked House Ghallanda. 

Once inside, the party is immediatly meet by a female halfling with a little pudge of a tummy and a big smile on her face, "Hello there, sirs and misses. You can call me Ella; I'm the matron of this establishment. I was told to look out for a lot like you. The Lady awaits your visit, please follow me." She moves towards the back of the common room, which is packed with early day business activity, forcing the halfling to duck between legs and under tables, putting her momentarily out of your view. The sounds of bargains being made wafts through smokey air...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk arches a brow at the mention of being expected, but holds her tongue for the moment.  She follows Ella into the packed establishment, trying to keep an eye both on her temporary guide and the patrons around her.

The shifter had only been in a few taverns in her travels, but she had quickly deduced that those that did not watch themselves in places such as this soon found themselves in dire straits indeed...


----------



## shouit (Sep 12, 2004)

Litlow tries to stay unnoticed behind the giant figure of the warforged. He takes in as much as possible, while mumbling something about halfling dinosaur meat.


----------



## shouit (Sep 15, 2004)

OOC-> Whats going on guys?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2004)

Reg slides through the tavern like a fish through water. He is clearly in his natural element here. As he follow the halfling, he makes a half-hearted effort to spruce up his appearence.


----------



## shouit (Sep 28, 2004)

ooc-> It has been two weeks since the last post, and I have been checking daily.  What is going on people?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

OOC: Hear!  Hear!  Where is everybody!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 28, 2004)

OOC: I'm still here.


----------



## shouit (Sep 30, 2004)

OOC-> I believe we have lost our DM.


----------



## shouit (Oct 10, 2004)

I have seen our DM on the last couple days, I wish he would post here and tell us what is going on.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

OOC: me too.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 11, 2004)

OCC: Hate to say it, but I think the game is dead.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 12, 2004)

ooc: nope, just stupidly overlooked by your forgetfull dm. sorry guys. You'll get my first post either late tonight or tommorow, promise .


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

OOC: Hooray!


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2004)

The halfling matron leads you to a secluded table towards the back of the inn.

"My Lady," the halfling says to the woman already seated at the table, "Your guests have arrived."

The human female in the dark blue cloak has delicate features, darke blue eyes, and sleek black hair bound with silver and turqoise ornaments. She wears a signet ring of House Cannith on her right ring finger and speaks a soft but clear voice. "Thank you for coming. We have important business to discuss that relates to the unforturnat death of Bonal Geldem. Please sit down."


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2004)

Reg slides into a chair across from the Lady. "Really? And what would this buisness be? Is there... money involved?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 13, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk slides into a chair and listens carefully...


----------



## shouit (Oct 14, 2004)

(ooc-> Dance of Joy!!!!  Welcome back.)

Litlow looks around, with a gazed mixed with both curosity and concern.  He climbs into the both next to Snow. "We should do introductions before we talk business." Looking to Snow for support, "At least that is how I have learned to do business, but I do know the houses have different views on such things, than the small businesses." Straighting his clothes and placing his bag at the foot of the booth, "My name is Litlow. And this is my friend Snow, and you are?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 14, 2004)

"Snow-in-Dusk", the shifter corrects with a smile, extending her hand to the elegant lady.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2004)

The Lady silently refuses Snow's extended hand and instead points curtly to several glasses and three ptichers sitting on the table before speaking.

"I am Elaydren d'Vown. My blood is that of House Cannith. I have been workign with Provost Geldem to recover a family heirloom," the Lady explains, "We were to meet earlier tonight but, as you know, he never made it. I learned from the Watch what had transpired, and so send one of my men to track you down."

She continues, "The heirloom, according to family legends, was locked away in a foundry that dates back to pre-Galifar Sharn. Poor Bonal believed he discovered the location of the foundry in an ancient House Cannith journal. I was going to fund and expedition to go to the site, but without Bonal.." Her voice trails off. Then she leans close. "Perhaps your little group would be willing to recover the heirloom for me. For a generous reward, of course." She smiles.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2004)

ooc: I wonder of Dralon is still around....


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 15, 2004)

"Well, if introdustions are the first order of buisness, My name is Reg." and, in a lower voice "and I guess I'm not a 'friend'"

After the Lady has spoken, Reg thinks for a second. "Well, I can't speak for us all, but I would be willing to help you... for the right reward."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

The shifter keeps her hand extended for an awkward moment, but then slowly places her hand back in her lap.  She shoots Litlow a pained and confused look.  With a frown on her face, she looks back to the Lady and tries to concentrate on what is being said.  Slowly, deep within her belly, she can feel the hot coils of her anger - her feralness - beginning to unwind and expand.  They threaten to overtake her at any moment...

In an attempt to keep her fury in check, Snow-in-Dusk bows her head slightly, looking down at her hands in her lap for a moment and then rises from the table.  She excuses herself and locates the privy (or steps outside if need be) and casts _detect evil_.  She then, after a moment or two, returns to the conversation, looking at those gathered at the table.


----------



## shouit (Oct 15, 2004)

At the mention of of House Cannith, Litlow face turns suddenly very serious. Litlow looks with on the interaction between Snow and Elaydren with slight disgust. Wrinkles his noses, and leans towards Snow, he whispers, "That is the way with these guild families, they believe that they are above everyone else.  This is why our shop doesn't have a arrangement with them, they are rude.  If I had known it was a guild family that wanted our help, I would never have come." On the last part, Litlow states it loud enough for the table to hear.  He looks again at the woman with disdain, "Money is not enough of a reason for me to help you, I am sorry, you can find some other lackey for your family heirloom."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk almost smiles at her new friend's courage and determination.  Regardless of that which the Traveller tells her, she nods, a scowl still on her features.  "Aye.  Litlow be right, Lady.  I'll have no dealin's with those who'll not take my hand in friendship."  The shifter stands, her eyes locked with this pompous woman, the fury simmering in her own.  She can feel the change coming over her, her canines growing, her face contorting.  "Good day, Lady.", she growls, her voice much deeper and far more feral than any there have ever heard it...

OOC: I'd still like to know what info my spell confered.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

le post du double...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 16, 2004)

_Snow: The Traveller does not discern the Lady's nature as particularly sinful._ 

As the party vents its disgust at her apparently poor manners, Elaydren speaks up, "I'm surprised that a company that would tolerate thieving from the dead.." she looks to Reg, "...would also see fit to hang so dearly to formality.." Her stare is cold as ice, "Am I wrong in thinking that you will take whatever you can get, whether offered or not?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk shoots a venomous look first at Reg and then at the Lady.  "Not all of us performed the actions of which you speak, nor do we approve of them!"  Her shifter nature now emerges, dramatically, with her claws growing before your very eyes and her facial features shifting become far more feral and frightening.  Her very form bulks up and seems to hunch forward more, although you cannot tell if it is from gained muscle or bulky fur beneath her clothing.

The shifter growls low in her chest.  "Let's go, Litlow.  Before I rip through these fools and blood flows fresh o'er my lips!"

OOC: What about the other chars, DM?


----------



## shouit (Oct 17, 2004)

"Lady.  I was not informed of the theft until this morning, and if I knew I would have informed the proper authorities.  Yeah, that's what I would do.  Or would I have told the Hammer...." Litlow looks up in thought. "WE do not take items, Reg does. But he did tell me that he had a good reason.  Hmmmm... Reg, what was the reason again?" Looking at Reg for an answer.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 19, 2004)

Reg huddles over to the side, attempting to speak to only Litlow and Snow. "Look, here's how it is. I know you've been talking about me. I know you don't like me, and that's fine. But you should know, I've been watching out for you. Sure, it may not fit with somebody's absolute notion of right and wrong, but I've been watching out for you, and me. If it's really that big a deal, you can have what I took. But I think you need to put aside what the law says, and look at why I did it."
"As for this Lady, yeah, she stinks of betrayl and drips of double crossing, but that doesn't mean we can't take her work. We do her job, we get enough dirt on her so that she owes us, and then we do this our way. For... the greater good. Or whatever it is you're in this for."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk snarls, baring her glittering white teeth at the changeling.  "There is NO excuse for what you did, Reg!  I care nothing for the laws of this insane place, but the sanctity of the dead is NOT to be dimissed or defiled!"  The shifter grabs the changeling by the collar with one hand and pulls his face to her's  - nose to nose.  "Do you understand that, Reg?", she says slowly, venom dripping from each word...


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 19, 2004)

Reg trys to get his head as far away from Snow as possible. "Yeah, I understand you. I don't think the same way, but if it bothers you enough to bother me, I won't do it again."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

"GOOD!", Snow-in-Dusk shoves Reg violently backwards, back into his seat and then wheels on the Lady.  She looks down at the glasses of wine and with a back-handed sweep, smashes the glasses, sending glass fragments and wine everywhere.  "State the reward you propse for this bauble!"


----------



## shouit (Oct 20, 2004)

Litlow looks apon the scene looking brave, save his eyes, which give away his fear.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 20, 2004)

The Lady watches the back and forth between the party members in silence, a hint of amusment crossing her face in the form of a brief smile. It fades quickly, and again she is all business.

"I admire the show of discipline. Perhaps I did misjudge the character of your company.." glances at Reg, "...well, for the most part. I would be happy to detail your assignment. And be assured, you will be amply rewarded, both with coin, and whatever future assistance my House is able to provide, whether they be in the realm of business (she looks to Litlow), knowledge (Snow), or simply being discreet about involving the City Guard (Reg)."

"But first, may I see the journal that Geldem had before the tragedy?" She reaches out an open hand to Reg.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 20, 2004)

The Lady watches the back and forth between the party members in silence, a hint of amusment crossing her face in the form of a brief smile. It fades quickly, and again she is all business.

"I admire the show of discipline. Perhaps I did misjudge the character of your company.." glances at Reg, "...well, for the most part. I would be happy to detail your assignment. And be assured, you will be amply rewarded, both with coin, and whatever future assistance my House is able to provide, whether they be in the realm of business (she looks to Litlow), knowledge (Snow), or simply being discreet about involving the City Guard (Reg)."

"But first, may I see the journal that Geldem had before the tragedy?" She reaches out an open hand to Reg.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk looks to Reg and then indicates the Lady with a short jerk of her head...


----------



## shouit (Oct 21, 2004)

ooc-> Did we loose the Hammer?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 21, 2004)

Reg sighs deeply. "Well, since it seems EVRYONE knows know..." he says as he hands over the journal.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 21, 2004)

Her regal hand snatches the book from Reg, her signet ring as well as the mithral threads on the cover of the journal glow in unison as she takes it in her possession. She opens the journal, the once blank pages immediatly begin to fill with delicate script and line. She flips through the pages for a few moments before settling on one. After a moment of studying the page, she pulls a folded map from inside her cloak.

"The location of the lost foundry is deep within the Dorasharn Tower," Lady Elaydren proclaims. "Fifty-seven levels below the tower's present-day sewer system. I offer you one thousand gold pieces and the good will of my house if you recover the herloom and return it to me. You will recieve one tenth that amount upfront and rest upon completion of the task.." Only then does she look up from the map, "Any questions?"

ooc: we might have lost Dralon. Would anyone object if I found a quick replacement?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 21, 2004)

"Well, I'd be willing to do your dirty work. I know this isn't your type of thing, Snow, and you certainly aren't an adventurer, Litlow, but would you come along?"

OOC: No problem with a replacement.


----------



## shouit (Oct 22, 2004)

Litlow looks at Reg, taken back, puffs out his chest as far as it can go, "Not an adventurer???!?!? If I remember correctly, it was me who took down that war forged early. You were the one, taking the stuff off the dead guy." He looks up, "Should I go? Hmmm. She might be mad if I get myself killed. But then again, if Snow goes along with Reg, she might get in trouble and need me to help her from killing Reg. I know he is a thief, but I think he might be a nice guy, even if he isn't all that knowledgable in things." Suddenly Litlow's face gets red as he realizes he was thinking aloud again. Leveling his view to the table, "Sorry." He gazes over to the Lady, "I will come along, as long as Snow does. I need to show, Reg, what a real adventurer is." He leans back in the booth and crosses his arms.

ooc-> One, it is not letting me color my text now. And two, I have no problem finding with a replacement.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2004)

<bump>


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk ignores Reg, but looks to Lady Elaydren, near murder in her feral-tinged eyes.  "Two thousand gold each, and you sign a trade agreement with Litlow's shop before we leave this inn - that is our price."


----------



## shouit (Oct 26, 2004)

Litlow looks to Snow, "Do not worry about the trade agreement, She won't deal with the houses anymore, for reasons demostrated here.  The money sounds nice though."  Litlow smiles. "I can buy some new tools to help me make....." Litlow again realizes he is babbling, and quiets down.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 27, 2004)

(Im back people, terribly sorry about my absence.  My father passed away and I moved to Arizona a month ago today, I just got the Interet last night.  If you already have a replacement, I understand, but Ill post anyway, in case you didnt.)

As the assorted adventurers sit around the table with the woman, the doors fling open loudly as the mythril plated being walks in, clanking with every step he takes.  People turn their heads in amazement of the being, happened regularly for Hammer, not many Warforged took this good care of themselves.  As he approaches the table, Hammer looks at Litlow and casually asks, *"So, what's the job?"*


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2004)

ooc: welcome back, Dralon and I'm sorry for your loss.  I'll post tommorow morning before I head to lunch.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> Litlow looks to Snow, "Do not worry about the trade agreement, She won't deal with the houses anymore, for reasons demostrated here.  The money sounds nice though."  Litlow smiles. "I can buy some new tools to help me make....." Litlow again realizes he is babbling, and quiets down.




The shifter, still in her feral mode, hears Litlow's words and nods.  "So be it."  She never takes her eyes of the Lady before her...

OOC: Very sorry to hear about your loss, Dralon....    I will keep you and yours in my prayers...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2004)

The Lady stares evenly at Snow, "Now, now. Sharn is a forgiving place, but it isn't like the west. Eating one's host isn't considered appropriate. I think 1000 gold pieces would be adequate for ones so untested now. I'm sure further oppurtunities will present themselves." 

Only as Hammer approaches the table does she look up to break eye contact with Snow, "Ah, the warforged which fought so fiercly with his own kind." She takes special note of the symbol of the Silver Flame imprinted on the metal warrior's 'forehead', nodding appreciably.

She then rolls up the map and thrusts it forward. "This will lead you to the foundry. But be wary, the warforged that killed Bonal all but certainly was after the foundry as well. She was most likely a servant of the Lord of Blades, a name some of you might be familiar with. The warforged prophet wants the schema for his own dark purposes."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

"NO. DEAL."  Snow-in-Dusk spins on her heel and walks from the room...


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 28, 2004)

Hammer, seeing the Shifter angrily leave the table lets out a hand and gently grabs her, pulling her close to him as he whispers, *"Listen, I know of this Lord of Blades.  He is a legend among the old Warforged still alive these days, and he is also an extremely dangerous foe.  Now I know this woman is no good, I don't trust her kind either.  But think about it, if she wants this heirloom so bad, it obviously must have some more important function.  By retrieving it, perhaps we could get a scholar to investigate it before returning it to her.  You never know, we could possibly be preventing her from getting some kind of ancient weapon or something.  Think of the better good."*


----------



## shouit (Oct 28, 2004)

Litlow looks at Hammer, "Hammer might have a point.  Hmmm... a new plan might be really neat to look at.  I might be able to figure it out. That would be really neat.  She would think more highly of me then.  Maybe I won't even need to die."  Looking at Snow, "Lets do this.  I would be a good idea I think, the money really isn't that important.  It would be an adventure." Litlow smiles.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk strains and squirms against the iron hold of the warforged, but it is of no use; it is as if she is held by a massive anvil.  She looks to Litlow and her visage begins to soften, visibly, as her shifting begins to melt away, her more sensible and civilized side taking hold.

"Please let go of me, Hammer.", she says and then looks from the Lady to Litlow.  "For you and no other, Litlow, I will agree to this tart's terms..."  Once Hammer releases her, she exits the building and awaits her gnome friend and her other two "companions"...


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 28, 2004)

The massive Warforged gently lets go of her and says, *"I meant you no harm my lady, I am only trying to think in the selfless sense here."*  As she walks out of the bar, Hammers sighs softly and turns his head back, giving a dark glare to the woman at the booth as he walks away.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 1, 2004)

_bump_ for Macbeth.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 1, 2004)

Reg looks at the Lady. "Looks like you've got yourself a deal. Anything else we need to know?"

If the Lady doesn't respond, Reg will walk out and meet Hammer and Snow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2004)

The Lady speaks in an even voice as she turns to Reg, "No, thieving one. The map shows the way to reach the sewers of the Dorasharn Tower. Somewhere beyond the E-213 Valvle Cluster you'll find a sealed door with the same mark as the one on Bonal's journal. Open the seal, and the tunnel beyond will take you to the long-forgotten level far below, wher the foundry resides." She shrugs, "Other than the Lord of Blades, who may have other agents seeking the schema, who knows what lurks in the hidden places beneath the city."

She thinks to herself for a moment, "No that I think about it, Bonal did say that he definitly need to bring fire on the expedition. I wonder what he meant? Anyway, I urge caution, but I am compeltly confident that you can handle anythign you may encounter in your search."

ooc: really sorry for the delay, guys. Forgot that reg responded.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 10, 2004)

"Fire, eh? I'll keep that in mind." And with that, Reg goes with the others. He'll mention to everybody the info about the fire.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk listens and makes a mental note, but otherwise remains silent...


----------



## shouit (Nov 12, 2004)

"Yeah, we can handle everything," Litlow looks at Snow. "If we don't, we die, and that's no skin off her back."  Litlow smiles. "But, she doesn't know, that we have the Hammer, who can lay down the hurt on any evil person." Litlow looks down to the floor, "I wonder if she considered that I would be going on this trip as well.  Cause, I am not really the 'adventuring' type, but I will try."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

The shifter nods but still remains silent...


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 14, 2004)

ooc: bump for the metal man.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 15, 2004)

Hammer softly nods at Reg and asks, *"Well, Fire hmmm.  Is anyone here caable of casting some kind of Arcane Fire magic?  Because decesding into the sewers, I am very sure the uncontrollable splashes of water would quicklu burn out a torch."*


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

"I can, but I must prepare nightly to do so...", the shifter says simply.


----------



## shouit (Nov 17, 2004)

"I once watched a master of my dicipline, make a whole warforged light up.  It was amazing, until I learned it was really simple.  Really, really simple.  I can make you glow, Hammer.  Kinda like an Hammer at a forge.  Yeah."  Rubbing his chin, Litlow mutters, "Maybe I can make him glow another color, for a challenge, making him glow isn't soo difficult." Bringing himself to the present, "I am ready when you guys are."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 17, 2004)

Edit: good catch.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

OOC: Just a note, we were all already outside talking...


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 19, 2004)

ooc: skipping ahead just a tad, though feel free to carry on with the conversation. 

Lady Elaydren's map leads the you over skybridges and through plentiful gardens and resting spaces towards a cluster of some of Sharn's more ancient towers. One of these is the Dorasharn tower. Several middling dwellings are carved into the side of the tower as well as a fair tavern or two. But such relative prosperity is quickly despensed with as you descend along the spiral stairs further and further down the tower's height until you reach its base where the lowliest inhabitants reside. The map shows that below this level are the sewers, specfically the E-213 valve cluster which you must reach; unfortunatly, no entrance is marked.

The tunnels and corridors at this lowest inhabited level of the tower are narrow and dark. An occasional window slit looks out upon the crowded walls and foundations of other towers and infrequently placed torches sputter here and there, giving off pallid pools of light and clouds of smoke. Even so, rough and dirty people crowd the narrow corridors, and the smell of sweat and sewage permeates the stale air.

One tunnel opens onto a large chamber, where a mix of goblins, humans, and shifters gather around a small pile of garbage spread across three rotting blankets. One of the goblins shouts, "No pushing! No pushing! There's always enough for everyone at the Rat's Market!"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Snow-in-Dusk wrinkles her nose at the horrid smell and forces herself not to gag.  Several times, she fails, but luckily does not follow through with retching.  She pulls a strip of cloth from her backpack and creates a make-shift mask which covers her nose and mouth; it helps a bit, but not much.

She looks to the others, her eyes seeming far larger and more luminious now, accentuated as they are by the mask.  "I should think we need torches, oil, and healing ungents, yes?  This seems as good a place as any..."  Her eyes belie her words, as they look upon the proffered "goods" forlornly.


----------



## shouit (Nov 20, 2004)

Litlow looks nervously around at the squaller.  He tries to huddle himself closer to other members of his group. "We better watch ourselves, people down here are not necessarily have our best interests at heart.  They will take advantage of us, one way or another."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

The shifter pats Litlow on the shoulder, "Stay close to me, m'little one."  She smiles kindly to the young gnome.


----------



## shouit (Nov 21, 2004)

Litlow looks up to Snow, "Don't worry, I will."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

The shifter shoots the gnome a playful wink and then moves over to the shouting goblin.  "Good sir, I have need of torches, oil, and healing ungents..."


----------



## shouit (Dec 7, 2004)

ooc-> DM? Anyone? Anyone? DM?

Did we lose our DM again?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

OOC: I'm here!


----------

